# Stockage d'appli avec icloud ?



## jeje57155 (29 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec l'arrivée du prochain iphone j'aimerai faire une clean install, mais en gardant mes applications.
Du coup est-il possible via icloud de sauvegarder ses applications pour ensuite procéder à une restauration via la sauvegarde icloud et donc récupérer les appli avec pourquoi pas les mots de passe ?


----------

